# Chestnut Overo Mare bred to Bkue Roan stallion



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anybody know what color the foal would be? I mean obviously there's no for sure way of knowing, but has anyone else bred a paint to a blue roan? And if so do you have pictures of the baby?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

So you have a red based overo and a black based roan, you could end up with a chestnut, bay(if the chestnut carries it), or black, with the overo gene present in the mare (you didn't specify), the roan gene, both, or neither.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

(I know I said I'm not posting, but whatever)

I'll assume that by "overo" you mean Frame. If you don't know any of the genetic details about either horse than you have a pretty much equal chance of getting a solid (black, blue roan, bay, bay roan, brown, brown roan, chestnut, chestnut roan) or frame (aforementioned colors) foal.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

No roan in the mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Are you breeding your mare?


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey there!!! I am thinking about it... But it will definitely be a different situation than before!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If I remember correctly, your mare isn't papered is she? IMPO I wouldn't breed her. You already have a colt by her, if you want another horse, I would buy one.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

She's papered but I'm just looking into options at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In all honesty, since I found her pedigree, you need to HYPP test her and her colt...


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok I will! I will never let him breed anything and I'm pretty sure I'm just going to buy another horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You _*need *_to know their HYPP status whether or not you breed them. If they are HYPP positive it means that you can be prepared if they ever have an attack, etc.


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

I know. I am going to get them both tested. Thanks so much for the advice and the help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Blue roan,


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

sounds as though you have done this before, and if you plan to breed in the future, I would highly suggest this great website: Color Calculator

its very easy to use, you would just choose 'Blue roan' for sire, and leave the second box under sire to 'solid' and then dam would be chosen to 'sorrel/chestnut' and the second box next to dam would be frame overo you hit 'continue' and since you don't know there specific genetics, hit the 'Calculate button, and wala! you have the percentages that are scientifically proven  
And its free!

Good luck


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*sigh* sunnymeade I suggest you look up the rest of her threads. She did not breed this mare before she got her bred and according to the APHA she is registered as being owned by someone in North Dakota, which means at this point the colt is not registrable without a lot of time/money.


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

I would give anything to get a blue roan just once in my lifetime haha.
Ive tried, and tried, and tried some more to no avail.

I thought i got lucky last winter when i bred my strawberry roan mare to my solid black stud. The colt dropped on the ground and he was as blue as he could be, with a small tint of gray. Long story short, now at 7 months he is as chestnut/bay as it gets, with no hope for blue roan. Im sure he will develop fully into one of those two as he gets a little older, but its still hard to tell so far. Hes gonna be a good one, so color doesnt bother me, but i thought i got lucky on that one.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Cowboy Ringo said:


> I would give anything to get a blue roan just once in my lifetime haha.
> Ive tried, and tried, and tried some more to no avail.
> 
> I thought i got lucky last winter when i bred my strawberry roan mare to my solid black stud. The colt dropped on the ground and he was as blue as he could be, with a small tint of gray. Long story short, now at 7 months he is as chestnut/bay as it gets, with no hope for blue roan. Im sure he will develop fully into one of those two as he gets a little older, but its still hard to tell so far. Hes gonna be a good one, so color doesnt bother me, but i thought i got lucky on that one.


Instead of breeding over and over trying for a blue roan, why not just buy one? I think that's the point a lot of people are going to try and make.

Honestly, the mare isn't breeding quality. Go with your gut and buy something on the ground.


----------

